# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2017



## JoaoCodeco (1 Abr 2017 às 11:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


---



Bom dia! Ontem durante a tarde foi de muita chuva, aliás houve pequenas inundações e tivemos (corpo de bombeiros) de sair para algumas situações!
Fecho o mês com 121mm
De momento céu nublado por nuvens altas e abertas, onde o sol espreita com vontade de regressar.
Bom fim de semana


----------



## AJCS (1 Abr 2017 às 11:47)

Bom dia,

Neste momento céu muito nublado.
PA 1022 mbar
Temp.14,1ºC
HR 56%


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2017 às 11:52)

Bom dia,

ontem o dia terminou com *17.4 mm*  acabando o mês com *135,8 mm *acumulados 

Hoje sigo com 13.5 ºc actuais e 0.3 mm.

Alguma nebulosidade, no entanto as condições de visibilidade não são más.

O Airbus A 380 da Emirates, vindo de Nova York e rumo ao Dubai, a passar a mais de 11 mil metros sobre o Porto ( foto que fiz há minutos):


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Abr 2017 às 12:38)

Surpresa por aqui, neva com alguma intensidade...


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2017 às 12:43)

Meteofan disse:


> Surpresa por aqui, neva com alguma intensidade...


1 de Abril.


----------



## guimeixen (1 Abr 2017 às 17:51)

Boa tarde,

Começou o dia com céu limpo mas agora já apresenta este aspecto para este.


----------



## jonas (1 Abr 2017 às 18:20)

Boas,
Estou pelo Porto.
Dia de sol com algumas nuvens.
Vento frio de oeste.


----------



## Iceberg (1 Abr 2017 às 19:26)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Começou o dia com céu limpo mas agora já apresenta este aspecto para este.



1 de Abril.


----------



## cookie (1 Abr 2017 às 19:36)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Começou o dia com céu limpo mas agora já apresenta este aspecto para este.


Querias!... Batatas com enguias!


Meteofan disse:


> Surpresa por aqui, neva com alguma intensidade...


Querias!... Batatas com enguias

Por VC dia de sol embora tivesse ameaçado chuva nalguns momentos, mas o vento é super desagradável... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (2 Abr 2017 às 18:52)

Hoje foi Dia de sol mas com um vento muito desagradável de noroeste.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Iceberg (4 Abr 2017 às 09:08)

Bom dia a todos.

Hoje um perfeito dia de Primavera, atrevo-me a dizer, em quase todo o território continental.

Céu limpo (apenas alguns nevoeiros matinais no litoral centro), vento fraco, temperaturas em ligeiro aumento, nomeadamente as máximas.

25º de máxima prevista para Braga.

Aproveitem.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Abr 2017 às 18:08)

Aqui tive máxima de *24,4º*
Bem quentinho portanto


----------



## jonas (4 Abr 2017 às 19:23)

Hoje, dia de calor (fez lembrar o verao)
O carro marca 23.5 graus agora.
Aqui sente-se o vento.
Ve-se a exploracao que ocorreu em Lamego daqui


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Abr 2017 às 15:08)

Atingi agora os* 20º.*
O vento sopra moderado por vezes com rajadas da ordem dos 30 kmh....


----------



## jonas (5 Abr 2017 às 15:25)

Dia primaveril, mais fresco do que ontem.
Vento com algumas rajadas


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Abr 2017 às 22:30)

Boa noite! 
Dia de céu limpo, temperatura agradável, sendo que o vento de NO estraga tudo.
Noite amena


----------



## JoaoCodeco (5 Abr 2017 às 22:31)

Boa noite! 
Dia de céu limpo, temperatura agradável, sendo que o vento de NO estraga tudo.
Noite amena


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Abr 2017 às 23:01)

Boa noite,

Por aqui mínima de *13,7ºC* e máxima de *21,4ºC*

A temperatura não subiu muito devido ao vento moderado de Leste, rajada máxima de *60km/h* pelas 13:18h

A brisa marítima hoje não apareceu.

Neste momento sigo com *17,7ºC* e *43% *de HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2017 às 23:16)

Boa noite.

Desculpem pelo eclipse nos últimos dias mas ando em modo "muito trabalho\trabalho de jardinagem"...
Pelo menos o bom tempo tem disto, aproveita-se nas folgas do trabalho para trabalhar na jardinagem, após o outono\inverno. São as "limpezas" da Páscoa no exterior da casa - e ainda não acabaram.

Dito isto, são estes dias de primavera um regalo. Ainda que por vezes com noites frias (*1,7ºC* no dia 2 de Tmín), os dias são bem ensolarados e quentes *qb*.
Bom proveito! 

*Hoje

Tmín: 8,2ºC
Tmáx: 21,2ºC

Tactual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 51%*​


----------



## qwerl (6 Abr 2017 às 00:13)

Boas

Também tenho andado desaparecido nestes dias mas vou espreitando o fórum quase todos os dias

Hoje tal como ontem foi um dia quente, bastante calor durante a tarde, não possuo RS por isso não posso dar valores fiáveis, ainda assim penso que por aqui a máxima terá sido superior à do Joaopaulo, o facto de viver num local mais baixo e menos arejado faz toda a diferença 

Por agora o vento de leste vai soprando fraco a moderado, trazendo ar ameno, ainda estão 16,4ºC, bela noite


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2017 às 08:01)

Bom dia,

Por aqui mínima de *12,0ºC*

Madrugada com bastante vento a soprar de leste, rajada máxima foi de *75km/h* e vento médio chegou aos *48km/h.*

Gráfico da minha estação:






Sigo com* 12,2ºC* e vento a *25km/h* de ENE


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Abr 2017 às 09:14)

Ontem a máxima foi de *20,5º*, hoje certamente subirá mais um pouco, apesar de para já a subida ser tímida, sigo com *13º*
Algumas rajadas mas nada de especial, rajada máxima de 31 km\h até agora.


----------



## jonas (6 Abr 2017 às 09:46)

Bom dia,
Mais um dia de sol como algum vento.
Neblina ou fumo a norte.
Tatual:15.1 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Abr 2017 às 10:03)

O vento aumentou um pouco, rajadas da ordem dos 30 km\h, com máxima de 36 km\h para já.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Abr 2017 às 17:31)

Para já uma máxima de *23,7º*, o vento acalmou o que permitiu a subida da temperatura.
Sigo agora com *23,4º* e céu completamente limpo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2017 às 17:39)

Boa tarde,

Máxima de *22,4ºC* pelas 16h, altura em que a brisa marítima apareceu.

Neste momento *19,7ºC* e vento de ONO a *16km/h . *Panorama atual de temperaturas:


----------



## jonas (6 Abr 2017 às 17:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Máxima de *22,4ºC* pelas 16h, altura em que a brisa marítima apareceu.
> 
> Neste momento *19,7ºC* e vento de ONO a *16km/h . *Panorama atual de temperaturas:


Aquelas duas temperaturas acima de 30 graus, sao fiaveis?


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2017 às 17:52)

jonas disse:


> Aquelas duas temperaturas acima de 30 graus, sao fiaveis?



Julgo que não. Possivelmente as estações não tem um RS, logo as temperaturas são inflacionadas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Abr 2017 às 18:30)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Julgo que não. Possivelmente as estações não tem um RS, logo as temperaturas são inflacionadas.


Obviamente que não é possível termos 34 graus hoje. Há muitas estações assim infelizmente no Wunderground. A estação da Lixa aqui bem perto é um exemplo, tem constantemente temperaturas 10º acima do real, e pressão atmosférica sempre na ordem dos 970 hpa.... Enfim, há boas estações no wunderground mas há algumas péssimas, creio que eles poderiam tentar remover algumas das piores...


----------



## jonas (6 Abr 2017 às 21:22)

Boas, ainda 17 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Abr 2017 às 23:32)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui mínima de *12,0ºC*
> 
> ...



Muito bom acompanhar os teus registos de vento. Tens a estação instalada numa zona bem interessante.


----------



## Snifa (7 Abr 2017 às 08:28)

Bom dia, 

Mínima de *13.5 ºc*.

Neste momento já 17.6ºc e apenas 34 % de HR, vento ENE: 26 Km/h.

Bastante fumo de incêndio visível, nomeadamente para SE e Sul, e que já entra pelo mar dentro levado pela lestada, começam cedo..


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Abr 2017 às 08:49)

Snifa disse:


> Bastante fumo de incêndio visível, nomeadamente para SE e Sul, e que já entra pelo mar dentro levado pela lestada, começam cedo..



Bom dia,

Aqui por Gaia o céu está acastanhado, também já é visível na imagem satélite. Deve ser para os lados de Arouca 

Sigo com *16,6ºC* e *40%* de humidade.


----------



## jonas (7 Abr 2017 às 08:55)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aqui por Gaia o céu está acastanhado, também já é visível na imagem satélite. Deve ser para os lados de Arouca


No site da ANPC diz que está ativa um em Alvarenga (Arouca) provavelmente deve ser esse.
Vem um pouco de calor e é isto...enfim..
Por aqui céu limpo, pouco vento e fumo a sul.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Abr 2017 às 09:09)

Imagens da Webcam aqui perto em Grijó


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Abr 2017 às 10:06)

Anda um incêndio algures para Arouca.. .



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (7 Abr 2017 às 11:01)

anteontem e ontem dias perfeitos de verão por VC, e eu em casa de molho com uma faringite... 
dias bem quentes, com vento de E... enfim, dias que fariam inveja a junho e agosto alturas em que as nortadas e os nevoeiros são presença (quase) constante.

no entanto as manhãs continuam frias com 12 graus.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Abr 2017 às 12:41)

Céu limpo e* 23,2º*
Vento quase nulo.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Abr 2017 às 16:21)

Boa tarde,

Bem quente com 27,4ºC atuais após máxima de 27,7ºC.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Abr 2017 às 19:43)

Já começa


----------



## jonas (7 Abr 2017 às 20:59)

Por aqui ainda 17 graus.
Fumo no ar especialmente a norte.


----------



## jonas (8 Abr 2017 às 07:51)

Bom dia,
Manha de sol, sem vento.
A Tatual e de 12.6 graus.


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Abr 2017 às 12:05)

Boas!
Depois de uma mínima de *10,5º* o dia segue já quente por aqui com *23º*


----------



## qwerl (8 Abr 2017 às 12:47)

Boas 

Por aqui mínima de 7,7ºC. O vento foi quase nulo durante a noite e a inversão fez o resto...
Agora não posso dizer a temperatura atual mas seguramente já deve ultrapassar os 20ºC, bom dia para praia, sem nortada nem nevoeiro está melhor que muitos dias de verão


----------



## jonas (8 Abr 2017 às 17:22)

Boas,
Estou pelo Porto.
Quando sai de Paredes   ( 16:40) o carro marcava 26.5 graus.
Agora que cheguei estou 23.5 graus.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Abr 2017 às 18:17)

Boa tarde,

Máxima de 26,0ºC e atualmente 23,9ºC. Nos próximos dias ainda vai aquecer mais e isto já está assim:

Céu cheio de fumo e também com cheiro a fumo.


----------



## joselamego (9 Abr 2017 às 11:56)

Boas,
Céu limpo
Tem.minima de 12°C
Temperatura atual em Fão , 23°C
Hoje vim até praia de Fão

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (9 Abr 2017 às 12:13)

Bom dia,

Neste momento PA 1017 mbar, temp. 21,4ºC e HR 38%.
O céu está assim e com esta humidade os incendiários já fazem das suas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Abr 2017 às 13:27)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *13,1ºC*

Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens altas, sigo com *21,3ºC* e *48 %* de Humidade.

Para nordeste é visível uma coluna de fumo


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2017 às 13:42)

Boas, 

por aqui sigo com 23.5 ºc actuais ( mínima de *12.6 ºc* ) e 44 % de HR.

Vista para ENE neste momento


----------



## Stinger (9 Abr 2017 às 13:44)

Alguém já tá com pressa enfim
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (9 Abr 2017 às 16:19)

Boa tarde

A noite ainda foi relativamente fresca mas com uma mínima já mais alta de *9,6ºC*
O dia segue quente com algumas nuvens altas e* 27,5ºC*, bela amplitude térmica


----------



## Stinger (9 Abr 2017 às 16:46)

Mais outro incêndio para Gondomar

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2017 às 16:56)

Stinger disse:


> Mais outro incêndio para Gondomar



Esse de Gondomar tem uma coluna enorme e escura, o fumo avança sobre a Cidade e está já quase a tapar o sol, impressionante...

Sigo com 22.8 ºc depois de uma máxima de *25.0 ºc*


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2017 às 20:18)

Boas, 

sigo com 19.5ºc.

Poente de hoje cheio de fumo misturado com nuvens altas, ambiente doentio, inclusive caíram algumas faúlhas no meu terraço..


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Abr 2017 às 20:19)

Boas,

Máxima de *23,9ºC* 

Foto que tirei há minutos para SE, duas grandes colunas de fumo! 





Sigo com *20,2ºC* e vento fraco de WNW


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2017 às 00:05)

Agora pela noite com a rotação do vento para o quadrante Leste, o cheiro a mato queimado tem vindo a fazer-se sentir.

Neste momento duas ocorrências importantes , 212 operacionais em Arouca (Escariz) e 63 em Oliveira de Azeméis (César).

Sigo com *17,5ºC* e vento de Leste / ENE  a* 19km/h*


----------



## qwerl (10 Abr 2017 às 00:41)

Lol isto hoje nem aqui há inversão nenhuma é vento ameno de leste para todos  
Ainda estão 18°C e um cheiro intenso a mato queimado... Nota-se o céu embaciado pelo fumo do incêndio de Arouca...


----------



## cookie (10 Abr 2017 às 10:08)

Prevê-se um dia de verão, para já 21 graus e vento de Este.


Está muito quente...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2017 às 12:48)

Boas.
Sigo já com *25,9º*, muito calor hoje vai aproximar-se dos 30º


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2017 às 13:09)

Boa tarde, 

máxima do ano até ao momento com *26.8ºc* actuais, vento E 14 Km/h e 28 % de HR.

Ambiente de Verão com um vento morno, infelizmente também vai cheirando a fumo..


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2017 às 14:16)

*27.6 ºc*


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2017 às 14:43)

*28.1 ºc* , nova máxima do ano 

*28.6 ºc* no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2017 às 15:30)

*27,9º* por aqui, dia muito quente!


----------



## guimeixen (10 Abr 2017 às 15:34)

Boa tarde,

A estação que eu costumo seguir está offline mas a ver as estações aqui à volta a temperatura anda por volta dos 30,5ºC e pareçe já ter ido aos 31ºC.
Céu nublado com cirrus e alguns cumulus a NE.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2017 às 17:04)

28º de máxima, agora sigo com 27,8º
A estação está com um erro na humidade foi para os 13% e não sai de lá....


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2017 às 17:46)

Boas,
Mais um dia de calor.
Desta vez com nuvens altas.
O vento levantou-se agora.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Abr 2017 às 18:06)

E já posso dizer os dados de hoje:
Mínima: 14,7º
Máxima: 28,0º

Neste momento já em descida com 23,1º. A humidade da estação lá voltou a ficar correta, passou de 13% para 23% num minuto, agora sigo com 31% HR


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2017 às 19:33)

Boas,
Por Gondomar dia quente, céu com nuvens altas 
Mínima de 12°C
Máxima de 29°C
Temperatura já em descida, 26°C atuais 

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Abr 2017 às 00:54)

Boa noite,

Por aqui cheira intensamente a mato queimado. 

Atuais *17,5ºC *e vento fraco de Leste


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Abr 2017 às 13:42)

Dia muito quente por aqui, depois de uma mínima de *14,2º*, a temperatura neste momento já está nos *27,3º*, vamos ver se ultrapassa os 28º de ontem.


----------



## jonas (11 Abr 2017 às 13:49)

Boas,
O carro marca 29.5 graus.
Muito calor!


----------



## lserpa (11 Abr 2017 às 13:50)

Até ferve, não dá para estar ao sol aqui pelo centro do Porto!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (11 Abr 2017 às 21:43)

Boa noite,
Acho que hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano.
Agora estao 18.1 graus e vento fraco de O/SO.
Amanha mais um dia quente...


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Abr 2017 às 15:08)

Boas.
Incêndio a 100m de casa, já ardeu de noite e continua agora. 
Sigo neste momento com quase 26º e céu limpo


----------



## cookie (12 Abr 2017 às 16:13)

Ontem o carro chegou aos 27 graus. dia quente... hoje...tcharam! nevoeiro mas apenas na linha de praia... os clássicos "bancos de nevoeiro" de agosto, mas em abril.
entretanto o tempo abriu e de momento sol (bem quente) e vento fraco.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Abr 2017 às 16:50)

O Incêndio por aqui continua bem ativo, agora mais na zona de Regadas, Fafe...
Muita floresta consumida por este incendio desde ontem à noite...


----------



## jonas (12 Abr 2017 às 18:04)

Boas,
Dia de sol e calor (Mais um) Estao 25.1 graus.
Vento de SO
Fumo a Norte e a este.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Abr 2017 às 23:19)

Boa noite.

De regresso...

Por cá também dias de calor "veraneante".
Mesmo as noites tem sido frescas mas agradáveis, boas para passeios.
As casas já se apresentam algo quentes, atendendo a que estamos ainda em abril. Mas é aproveitar para andar em trajes menores...
Bom, deixo-lhes um resumo dos dados da estação meteo aqui do burgo pacense.
Como poderão ver, tivemos uma noite bem fria no início do mês, e dias de máximas acima dos 25ºC.
Claro, chuva nem ver, para variar. E as previsões andam a retardar a chuva por mais uns dias: agora já para 3ª feira (e probabilidade a baixar).
E a praga dos incêndios a começar.






*VOTOS DE UMA SANTA PÁSCOA!*


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Abr 2017 às 09:21)

A comunicação social andou a falar de chuva a partir de hoje e descida das temperaturas mas são 9:20 e já sigo com 18,6º e céu limpo...


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Abr 2017 às 09:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> De regresso...
> 
> ...


Colega, esse gráfico é do Wunderground? Como posso ter acesso a um semelhante para a minha estação?


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Abr 2017 às 10:39)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *11,4ºC*. 

Céu nublado, sigo com *13,4ºC* e vento fraco de SW. 




Meteofan disse:


> Colega, esse gráfico é do Wunderground? Como posso ter acesso a um semelhante para a minha estação?



Sim, é no Wunderground. Tens que selecionar a opção *Custom* ( escolhes o período ) e depois em *Table* .


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Abr 2017 às 11:11)

Não estou a zeros de precipitação este mês, tive 0,5mm no dia 1 eheheh
De resto só calor, destaque para os 28º de máxima no dia 10


----------



## StormRic (13 Abr 2017 às 12:38)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Foto que tirei há minutos para SE, duas grandes colunas de fumo!



Imagem muito bem captada de uma cena extremamente triste.


----------



## cookie (13 Abr 2017 às 14:44)

dia cinzento com o termómetro a marcar 16 graus. vento fraco mas desagradável... o típico tempo que precede o domingo de Páscoa.


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2017 às 16:56)

Boas, por Gondomar 
Hoje mais fresco , céu ora nublado ou com abertas 
Tem.atual de 21°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Abr 2017 às 18:08)

Boas,

Dia bastante mais fresco, máxima foi de *15,9ºC* 

Neste momento nevoeiro alto, estão *14,4ºC* e* 83%* de humidade.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2017 às 20:03)

Boas,

por aqui dia bem mais fresco hoje, máxima de *16.5ºc* ( menos 9,3ºc que ontem)

Neste momento 14.2ºc, 84 % de HR, céu muito nublado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Abr 2017 às 20:14)

Dia mais fresco, com máxima a rondar os 21º
Por agora entra nebulosidade e está fresco, com 13º atuais


----------



## jonas (13 Abr 2017 às 22:03)

Hoje o dia foi mais fresco.
Vento fresquinho e temp.atual de 14. 4 graus.


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2017 às 18:52)

Boas,
Manhã com céu nublado, tarde com sol e poucas nuvens 
Máxima de 19,5°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Abr 2017 às 21:21)

Boa noite a todos os membros e visitantes.

Ontem tivemos uma descida da temperatura, ainda que com algum sol, e hoje tivemos um dia bastante cinzento, fazendo o sol umas breves aparições ao final da tarde.
Tempo mais fresco durante o dia, mas com noites relativamente amenas.
O vento soprou em geral fraco.

Deixo aqui um "print screen" da tabela do Cumulus, com os dados de ontem e de hoje:







É impressão minha ou o "imgur" retira muita cor às imagens?


Posto isto, *desejo a todos vós e família\amigos uma SANTA PÁSCOA*.


----------



## qwerl (14 Abr 2017 às 23:35)

Boas

Os dois últimos dias foram mais frescos e nublados
Hoje o dia foi de sol e de períodos mais nublados. A mínima foi de *12,9ºC*
Neste momento nuvens altas e *13,1ºC*


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Abr 2017 às 12:51)

O vento tem estado maioritariamente de Norte o que faz com que a temperatura não suba tanto.
Quando roda para sul começa a subir rapidamente.
Ainda assim sigo *19,7º*


----------



## jonas (15 Abr 2017 às 13:59)

Boas,
Dia identico ao de ontem.
Apenas um pouco mais quente.
Vento de NO.
Apartir de amanha o forno vai ligar outra vez.


----------



## jonas (16 Abr 2017 às 07:27)

Bom dia e BOA PASCOA A TODOS!
Avizinha-se mais um de sol, neste momento o ceu encontra-se nublado por nuvens altas.
Vento quase nulo


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Abr 2017 às 10:35)

Feliz Páscoa para todos!
Hoje sigo com um dia não muito quente porque não está sol, o céu está nublado por nuvens altas.
Sigo com *18,6º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Abr 2017 às 16:45)

*26,3º* de máxima.
Amanhã vai subir ainda mais!


----------



## qwerl (16 Abr 2017 às 21:55)

Boas
Mínima de *9,2ºC*
O dia foi agradável e de céu limpo. De manhã ainda apareceram algumas nuvens altas
Neste momento estão *14,3ºC* e vão entrando nuvens baixas


----------



## jonas (17 Abr 2017 às 09:03)

Boas,
Esta nevoeiro cerrado.
Tatual:14 graus


----------



## joselamego (17 Abr 2017 às 11:31)

Bons dias, 
Temperatura atual de 23°C
Céu limpo 
Boas Páscoa a!

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (17 Abr 2017 às 18:03)

Dados actuais:

Temp. 22,5ºC
HR 44%
PA 1017 mbar

Muito ao longe no interior é possível ver a formação de cumuloninbus.


----------



## qwerl (17 Abr 2017 às 19:06)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de *12,6ºC *
O dia foi agradável apesar do vento constante de Noroeste, mas foi encobrindo gradualmente.
Neste momento estão *16,5ºC* e o céu completamente tapado por nuvens altas


----------



## guimeixen (17 Abr 2017 às 19:12)

Boa tarde,

O melhor que consegui desta Cb que se formou perto de Ourense na Galiza a 100km e com esta visibilidade terrível.
Contraste aumentado bastante para se conseguir ver os detalhes das nuvens.


----------



## Cajo Viegas (17 Abr 2017 às 22:30)

http://www.24hnoticias.com/58f3526a9392f/trovoadas-e-muita-chuva-regressam-a-portugal.html

Isto será verdade? A mim parece um exagero...uma loucura.


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Abr 2017 às 22:33)

Cajo Viegas disse:


> http://www.24hnoticias.com/58f3526a9392f/trovoadas-e-muita-chuva-regressam-a-portugal.html
> 
> Isto será verdade?



Não, poderá vir chuva e trovoada mas nada como está nessa noticia...


----------



## Sanxito (17 Abr 2017 às 23:40)

Cajo Viegas disse:


> http://www.24hnoticias.com/58f3526a9392f/trovoadas-e-muita-chuva-regressam-a-portugal.html
> 
> Isto será verdade? A mim parece um exagero...uma loucura.


Esse site como outros que há por aí, serve para criar notícias falsas.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Abr 2017 às 23:58)

Cajo Viegas disse:


> http://www.24hnoticias.com/58f3526a9392f/trovoadas-e-muita-chuva-regressam-a-portugal.html
> 
> Isto será verdade? A mim parece um exagero...uma loucura.


Sim, uma autêntica loucura! Podemos ter alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas localizadas...mas tsunamis e ventos de 250km/h? Deve ser um furacão misturado com terramotos. Nem mesmo aqueles que não têm tanta informação meteorológica deveriam acreditar nisso, essa página devia ser era denunciada.  Já lá vão mais de 45 mil partilhas.


----------



## Macuser (18 Abr 2017 às 02:06)

Célia Salta disse:


> Não, poderá vir chuva e trovoada mas nada como está nessa noticia...



Ai ai ai, Nossa....

Ja vou alugar um Hidroavião. Assim sempre fico prevenido


----------



## Macuser (18 Abr 2017 às 02:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, uma autêntica loucura! Podemos ter alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas localizadas...mas tsunamis e ventos de 250km/h? Deve ser um furacão misturado com terramotos. Nem mesmo aqueles que não têm tanta informação meteorológica deveriam acreditar nisso, essa página devia ser era denunciada.  Já lá vão mais de 45 mil partilhas.




Boas 

Acho que até isso das 45 Mil Partilhas é mentira naquela Página.


----------



## Célia Salta (18 Abr 2017 às 07:53)

Macuser disse:


> Boas
> 
> Acho que até isso das 45 Mil Partilhas é mentira naquela Página.


Nao sei se é ja vi aquela noticia algumas vezes no mural do face ahahah

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (18 Abr 2017 às 08:04)

Bom dia,
O que é certo é que de chuva, um autêntico 0 neste mês.
Vamos ver se chove algo nestes dias.
Agora céu todo encoberto e 11.5 graus.
O que se vê no radar e tudo virga?


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2017 às 08:28)

Bom dia, 

sigo com 13.8ºc , há pouco pingou, tenho *7 pingas* acumuladas no funil de entrada do pluviómetro. 

Céu encoberto, bastante escuro a Oeste.


----------



## david 6 (18 Abr 2017 às 09:12)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> sigo com 13.8ºc , há pouco pingou, tenho *7 pingas* acumuladas no funil de entrada do pluviómetro.
> 
> Céu encoberto, bastante escuro a Oeste.



tal é a desgraça este ano que andamos a contar cada pingo


----------



## supercell (18 Abr 2017 às 09:49)

Por Aveiro de 1 minuto para o outro o vento passou de fraco a forte...


----------



## jonas (18 Abr 2017 às 09:56)

Por aqui vento quase nulo  ainda...


----------



## Portugal Storms (18 Abr 2017 às 10:09)

Cajo Viegas disse:


> http://www.24hnoticias.com/58f3526a9392f/trovoadas-e-muita-chuva-regressam-a-portugal.html
> 
> Isto será verdade? A mim parece um exagero...uma loucura.


Esse site é de notícias falsas, basta verem o final da página onde se lê:

"*Este é um site de entretenimento, as notícias são criadas pelos usuários. As notícias são de conteúdo humorístico e fictício; não devem ser levadas a sério ou utilizadas como fonte de informação*."


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2017 às 10:36)

david 6 disse:


> tal é a desgraça este ano que andamos a contar cada pingo



Cada pingo conta! Migalhas também é pão!


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2017 às 11:11)

O mês segue a zeros em termos de precipitação e não se vislumbra nada nos modelos a não ser uns aguaceiros esporádicos hoje\amanhã. Muitos locais vão provavelmente acabar o mês de Abril a zeros em termos de precipitação. Alguma vez aconteceu isto em tempos recentes?


----------



## jonas (18 Abr 2017 às 11:27)

Agora aumento o vento ,a direcao e de O-SO


----------



## qwerl (18 Abr 2017 às 12:45)

Boas

Por aqui céu encoberto e vento moderado e fresco
A mínima foi de *11,6ºC*
Neste momento estão* 18,0ºC*


----------



## qwerl (18 Abr 2017 às 21:30)

Boa noite 

O dia de hoje foi marcado por céu encoberto, por vezes com o sol a espreitar, e vento moderado com rajadas fortes de Leste, com alguns períodos mais calmos.
A máxima foi de *23,4ºC* (medida à sombra)
Neste momento estão *19,1ºC *e vento fraco


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2017 às 06:53)

Bom dia, 

Relâmpagos a SW 

Sigo com 17.1 ºc .


----------



## guimeixen (19 Abr 2017 às 06:58)

Bom dia,

Fantástico nascer do sol com mammatus iluminadas. Mais logo coloco umas fotos.


----------



## jonas (19 Abr 2017 às 07:30)

Boas,
Muito vento de leste quente.
Ceu a ameacar chuva. Estao 16 graus.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Abr 2017 às 07:39)

Bom dia ,

Vai chuviscando, sigo com 15,4ºC e vento de Leste moderado a forte.

Relâmpago há instantes para Sul , zona de Aveiro


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Abr 2017 às 08:09)

Aumento significativo da velocidade do vento ,sopra a 34km/h de ENE com rajadas fortes.

Acumulados* 1,3mm *


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Abr 2017 às 08:09)

Bom dia
Em Ovar vai chuviscando e trovejando..


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Abr 2017 às 08:24)

Trovoada seguida já há uma hora, para aí


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2017 às 08:31)

Relâmpagos para Sul, muito escuro


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2017 às 08:44)

Boas, avisto uns belos mammatus neste momento mesmo aqui em cima.


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2017 às 08:48)

Grande relâmpago agora e ronco


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Abr 2017 às 08:48)

Junto ao IPO Porto chove e o céu apresenta mammatus.
Edit: trovão prolongado


----------



## tugaafonso (19 Abr 2017 às 09:22)

Caíu agora mesmo um relâmpago em Lousada. A chuva para já é quase nula.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2017 às 09:23)

Vento forte, rajadas acima de 50km\h, máximo até agora foi de 62km\h
Sigo com 13,2º e céu encoberto.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Abr 2017 às 09:49)

Nascer do sol de hoje:




Mammatus at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Mammatus at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Mammatus at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Mammatus at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2017 às 10:04)

Acho que ouvi um ronco.


Chove moderadamente.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2017 às 10:32)

A temperatura deu um belo tombo, sigo com 11,9º e chuva moderada, mas já a querer abrir.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Abr 2017 às 11:09)

Bom dia.

Por cá também tivemos aguaceiros e trovoada. Mas acumular...nada! Umas vírgulas, não chegou a 1 mm: 0,9 mm. E assim vai o "Abril águas mil"...
E já começa a abrir. Pela imagem de satélite o "mau"\bom tempo está a ir para N\NNO, pelo que em breve o sol brilhará e *a temperatura subirá rapidamente*.
O vento tem soprado entre o fraco a moderado (mais durante a madrugada).

*Tatual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 56%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2017 às 11:20)

Agora já com céu pouco nublado e temperatura a subir, 13,7º atuais


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2017 às 14:06)

Boas,

de manhã ainda acumulou *0.3 mm*, o que a juntar a outros 0.3 mm do dia 01/04 , faz até ao momento um total de *0.6 mm* para este mês, que a manter-se assim ( como tudo indica) será o Abril mais seco de sempre, desde que faço registos ...

Neste momento 22.8 ºc com vento seco de E, a soprar com rajadas fortes, humidade de 35 %.

Há uma ligeira bruma de fumo trazida pela lestada.


----------



## 1337 (19 Abr 2017 às 14:31)

Eu continuo com 0 mm e assim vai continuar o mês. Nunca em Abril tive 0 mm desde que acompanho, incrível.


----------



## qwerl (19 Abr 2017 às 14:36)

Boas

De manhã caiu um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de um forte trovão mas muito curto nem deve ter acumulado 1mm.

A temperatura manteve-se quase tropical durante a noite, no entanto a mínima foi de *12,8ºC *de manhã, durante a passagem do aguaceiro

Neste momento sol e vento forte de leste com *23,0ºC*, perfeito para secar tudo num instante.


----------



## cookie (19 Abr 2017 às 14:40)

Ontem o dia amanheceu cinzento e fresco até à hora de almoço. A partir dessa altura ficou bastante abafado a indiciar trovoada (que não veio). Hoje de manhã dia cinzento com aguaceiros. Algumas abertas e algum vento. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ACampos (19 Abr 2017 às 15:05)

Algumas nuvens a formar no centro do país. Pode ser que tenhamos alguma sorte aqui no Norte, e se encaminhem para cá mais ao final da tarde...


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2017 às 16:08)

Bastante vento, rajadas frequentes acima dos 35\40km\h, mais para o final do dia deve agravar um pouco, podemos ter rajadas de 70\80 km\h.
Também se esperam aguaceiros e trovoadas, mas será uma lotaria.


----------



## jonas (19 Abr 2017 às 17:28)

Boa celula a S/SO


----------



## ACampos (19 Abr 2017 às 17:40)

Vão falhar aqui a cidade do Porto...


----------



## Portugal Storms (19 Abr 2017 às 17:46)

Perto de Aveiro em grande desenvolvimento


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2017 às 17:50)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Perto de Aveiro em grande desenvolvimento



Ca monstro!


Consigo vê-la daqui. Por cá o sol brilha mas são visíveis várias formações convectivas, especialmente a norte.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 17:52)




----------



## jonas (19 Abr 2017 às 17:52)

Esta a ficar escuro por ca, o vento esta de leste, moderado a forte.


----------



## jonas (19 Abr 2017 às 17:53)

Esta a ficar escuro por ca, o vento esta de leste, moderado a forte.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Abr 2017 às 17:53)

Troveja bastante por Aveiro e começou agora a chover.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 18:02)

Célula a "sugar" bem a humidade do oceano.


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2017 às 18:02)

Escuridão para sul e SW 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (19 Abr 2017 às 18:12)

Por aqui já se vê a bigorna a aproximar-se.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Abr 2017 às 18:14)

Virá algo para o porto

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (19 Abr 2017 às 18:16)

Tudo escuro por aqui...o Porto ainda vai ter sorte


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 18:19)

Oh well...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2017 às 18:20)

Precipitação intensa na Praia da Barra  http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-da-barra/

Praia do Furadouro


----------



## qwerl (19 Abr 2017 às 18:27)

O céu está quase completamente tapado pela bigorna da célula
O vento é quente e o tempo está húmido, tempo de trovoada.
Ouve-se trovejar ao longe, trovão comprido agora mesmo. *24,4ºC *mas parece que está mais


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Abr 2017 às 18:29)

Relâmpago agora mesmo


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2017 às 18:31)

Relâmpago 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (19 Abr 2017 às 18:35)

Cenário assutador por Aveiro, cadência de relâmpagos de uns 3 segundos, chuva e granizo.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 18:36)




----------



## Aristocrata (19 Abr 2017 às 18:41)

Boa tarde.

Muito escuro para sul neste momento.
Vim ao PC ver o radar e já Reparei que andam sempre atentos...
Bem, já pingou segundo os meus filhos, que andam a pescar aqui ao lado umas bogasitas.
Vamos lá ver no que dá.
O mês já não será de secura absoluta, pois *já acumulei* *1,0 mm*. ............
O vento tem soprado moderado, trazendo algum cheiro a fumo florestal.
E está quentinho qb, que apenas o vento amaina um pouco; está abafado.

*Tmáx: 25,2ºC

Tatual: 24,0ºC
Hr: 28%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Abr 2017 às 18:44)

Relâmpago para SW, mammatus a formarem-se aqui por cima


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2017 às 18:46)

Até eu que estou em Lisboa já publiquei mais fotos que vocês do Norte, espero que seja por estarem a acompanhar a situação e não quererem perder tempo aqui no fórum 

Vagueira:







Furadouro:


----------



## cookie (19 Abr 2017 às 18:47)

De momento 30 graus, muito muito abafado e a escurecer...












Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (19 Abr 2017 às 18:49)

Metade do céu coberto pela bigorna e acho que se consegue ver umas ténues mammatus.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2017 às 18:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Até eu que estou em Lisboa já publiquei mais fotos que vocês do Norte, espero que seja por estarem a acompanhar a situação e não quererem perder tempo aqui no fórum
> 
> Vagueira:
> 
> ...


Eu estou sem camara desde Setembro passado (avariou) 

Se chegar cá algo prometo que vou pelo menos tentar filmar. Para já não há grande motivos de fotos, apenas algo escuro a sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 18:55)

A situação deve estar bem complicada em Aveiro:


----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2017 às 18:58)




----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2017 às 19:00)

Onde anda o pessoal de Aveiro? 

Sem dúvida a célula mais potente que o radar de Arouca registou até agora.


----------



## david 6 (19 Abr 2017 às 19:01)

RIP Aveiro  mas queria lá estar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2017 às 19:02)

Espinho.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2017 às 19:04)




----------



## joralentejano (19 Abr 2017 às 19:07)

Não pára de se desenvolver


----------



## gajomau (19 Abr 2017 às 19:07)

Ruipedroo disse:


>



Medooo 
Quero ver quando chegar aqui à zona do porto se ainda vai ter essa pujança 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 19:11)




----------



## gajomau (19 Abr 2017 às 19:11)

Olha elas lá ao fundo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2017 às 19:11)




----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2017 às 19:14)

A base da célula (parte pricipal) está a mover-se muito lentamente, quase estagnada, é pena. O Porto é capaz de ainda ver alguma coisa. Para já a previsão do Estofex está perfeita, diria.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2017 às 19:21)

Espinho






Vagueira






Matosinhos


----------



## qwerl (19 Abr 2017 às 19:24)

O barulho da trovoada e os relãmpagos ao longe agora são constantes, o céu está muito escuro e corre um vento morno.
A temperatura está estagnada nos* 24,0ºC *e está muito abafado


----------



## thunderboy (19 Abr 2017 às 19:24)

Que brutidade o que aqui caiu. Estava em aula infelizmente não consegui captar mas fez muito vento e era audivel chuva e granizo dentro do departamento quase como se estivesse no exterior!


----------



## supercell (19 Abr 2017 às 19:29)

thunderboy disse:


> Que brutidade o que aqui caiu. Estava em aula infelizmente não consegui captar mas fez muito vento e era audivel chuva e granizo dentro do departamento quase como se estivesse no exterior!


Também estavas na Universidade?


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Abr 2017 às 19:31)

Por aqui céu encoberto mas nada de chuva para já. Vento forte.
Céu encoberto com 15% de humidade? Deve ser raro não?
*21,3º*


----------



## cookie (19 Abr 2017 às 19:32)

27graus é apenas 13% de HR. Incrível!!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (19 Abr 2017 às 19:33)

Sem dúvida uma boa nuvem, quando parecia ter acalmado começou a fechar e veio uma boa carga de granizo e vento à mistura, agora o céu está a limpar e a temperatura baixou bastante.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 19:37)

Um raio "esquelético" na praia de Espinho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2017 às 19:37)




----------



## jonas (19 Abr 2017 às 19:52)

Muito vento.Trovoes ao longe
O ipma tem aviso amarelo para esta hora..na minha opiniao e um pouco exagerado,dado que vao ser chuvas fortes, mas localizados.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 20:02)

Trovoada em Vila Nova de Gaia:


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 20:08)

No Porto os raios também são visíveis, e que belos raios!


----------



## Orion (19 Abr 2017 às 20:13)

Meteofan disse:


> Céu encoberto com 15% de humidade? Deve ser raro não?
> *21,3º*



Não. Essa HR é perto da superfície. Há alguns kms de atmosfera por cima de ti 



jonas disse:


> dado que vao ser chuvas fortes, mas localizados.



Exato. Daí que faça sentido haver aviso amarelo. A isso junta-se trovoada e granizo.



Tiagolco disse:


> Trovoada em Vila Nova de Gaia:



Que saudades não só de ver trovoada mas de ver trovoada seca


----------



## cookie (19 Abr 2017 às 20:15)

Por VC tudo calmo...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## rotiv_silva (19 Abr 2017 às 20:20)

Autentica destruição ao nível agrícola em Albergaria-a-velha.


----------



## Stinger (19 Abr 2017 às 20:28)

Brutal aqui no vale em sao pedro da cova serra de pias cada relâmpago que se espalha pelas nuvens todas

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nando Costa (19 Abr 2017 às 20:29)

Trovão mesmo à pouco.


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2017 às 20:38)

Por aqui alguns relâmpagos, nomeadamente entre nuvens, há pouco começou a chover mas logo parou.

Há pouco ouviu-se um ribombar bem forte..


----------



## guimeixen (19 Abr 2017 às 20:45)

Está-se a formar uma mesma aqui em frente a norte Já vi dois relâmpagos!


----------



## 1337 (19 Abr 2017 às 20:46)

guimeixen disse:


> Está-se a formar uma mesma aqui em frente a norte Já vi dois relâmpagos!


Em cima de mim por acaso, é seca mas ao menos serve para alegrar a vista, raios cor de rosa


----------



## cookie (19 Abr 2017 às 20:46)

Não se passa nada por aqui... continua muito calor, muito abafado... E fotos não há??

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2017 às 20:48)

Bonito aparato eléctrico há pouco a oeste!


----------



## Elmamado (19 Abr 2017 às 20:48)

Isto é relâmpagos atrás de relâmpagos zona de Madalena, vila nova de Gaia!


----------



## 1337 (19 Abr 2017 às 20:50)

WOW, afinal chove pesado


----------



## jonas (19 Abr 2017 às 20:54)

Varios relampagos a S e a SO


----------



## guimeixen (19 Abr 2017 às 20:55)

Raio mesmo agora!


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 20:56)

Pessoal!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Abr 2017 às 21:10)

Sever vouga, Aveiro

Foto retirada do facebook.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 21:11)

Porto:


----------



## jonas (19 Abr 2017 às 21:18)

Trovoada ao longe e tempo quente com 21.2 graus.Vamos ver se ainda chega ca a chuva...
Boa noite.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2017 às 21:19)

Mesmo por trás do monte do Sameiro, grande atividade eléctrica, embora longe!


----------



## Stinger (19 Abr 2017 às 21:21)

Por aqui chove bastante batida a vento forte , muitos relampagos e ar seco e quente .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2017 às 21:24)

Meu Deus que coisa linda este relâmpago!


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Abr 2017 às 21:27)

Brutal


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Abr 2017 às 21:31)

Parece que estamos em agosto setembro....

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (19 Abr 2017 às 21:33)

3 horas de trovoada sem pausas por Estarreja...

Agora um pouco mais calmo, mas ainda persiste.

A chuva caiu a espaços moderada.


----------



## Stinger (19 Abr 2017 às 21:34)

Eu so vejo relampagos por todo o lado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (19 Abr 2017 às 21:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sever vouga, Aveiro
> 
> Foto retirada do facebook.




A temperatura deve ter descido bem com a queda do granizo.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Abr 2017 às 21:43)

supercell disse:


> Também estavas na Universidade?


Sim, estava no DLC. O mais estranho foi sair à rua mais tarde e cheirar a fumo.


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2017 às 21:52)

Por aqui sucedem-se os raios e trovões, mas o mais curioso é que nem uma pinga.. sigo com os mesmos *0.3 mm *é a verdadeira trovada seca 

Duas fotos ( possíveis ) de há minutos:


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2017 às 22:24)

Zona de Esposende!
Apenas WOWWW


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Abr 2017 às 22:26)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos que consegui captar


----------



## quimdabrita (19 Abr 2017 às 22:31)

Da Maia vêem-se clarões para os lados de Porto e Gondomar. Temperatura de 21-23°C

Enviado do meu PULP FAB através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (19 Abr 2017 às 22:31)

Mas será possível que aqui não se passe nada?...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (19 Abr 2017 às 22:44)

Ainda consegui apanhar alguns raios só que ficaram por trás das luzes do campo que tenho aqui em frente e por isso o único que se aproveita é este. Ainda saí de casa para ir para um lugar melhor e depois os relâmpagos pararam.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Abr 2017 às 22:50)

Relâmpagos de 5 em 5 segundos para norte

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2017 às 22:55)

Que festival de raios agora, uns atrás dos outros, chove  grosso.


----------



## ipinto (19 Abr 2017 às 22:55)

Trovoada aumento de intensidade,segundos de diferença...


----------



## Nando Costa (19 Abr 2017 às 22:55)

Boa noite. Por aqui, neste momento são audíveis alguns trovões abafados. Até amanhã.


----------



## cookie (19 Abr 2017 às 23:01)

Chegou finalmente a chuva (já parou), vento moderado e trovoada. Ainda com 21 graus e 26% HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## quimdabrita (19 Abr 2017 às 23:03)

Trovões audíveis e com intervalos curtos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Abr 2017 às 23:07)

Que bela noite  já tinha saudades.
Hoje ainda cheguei aos 28 °c as 18h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Abr 2017 às 23:08)

huguh disse:


> Zona de Esposende!
> Apenas WOWWW



Esse até doeu...


----------



## quimdabrita (19 Abr 2017 às 23:08)

Começa a chover com alguma intensidade. Relâmpagos visíveis. Temperatura à volta de 20°C. Será uma noite agitada ou é estado passageiro?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Abr 2017 às 23:11)

quimdabrita disse:


> Começa a chover com alguma intensidade. Relâmpagos visíveis. Temperatura à volta de 20°C. Será uma noite agitada ou é estado passageiro?


O aviso amarelo está em vigor até as 23h59.
Mas pelo andamento da coisa penso que se prolongará por mais uma hora.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2017 às 23:16)

Chove torrencialmente e com relâmpagos


----------



## quimdabrita (19 Abr 2017 às 23:24)

Trovão forte agora. A chuva parou.


----------



## rokleon (19 Abr 2017 às 23:30)

No momento certo. Tirada há 2 horas.


----------



## quimdabrita (19 Abr 2017 às 23:36)

Aparentemente as células dirigem-se de sul para norte.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 23:42)

Que bela noite!
No Porto:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2017 às 23:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que bela noite!
> No Porto:



Porra que foto incrível!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Abr 2017 às 23:55)

Mais alguns relâmpagos que consegui captar


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2017 às 23:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Porra que foto incrível!!


Mesmo! E que inveja também!


----------



## cookie (19 Abr 2017 às 23:59)

Grandes fotos!! Por aqui ainda calor, 21 graus. Hoje cheguei aos 33 graus pelas 18:00. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2017 às 00:46)

Agora que já está tudo mais calmo, deixo aqui a animação da tarde de hoje:





Raios registados pelo Blitzortung, entre as 14:00(UTC) e as 23:35(UTC):


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Abr 2017 às 00:50)

Ao final da tarde era este o cenário por aqui:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




E outro registo de outra descarga elétrica


----------



## ANev (20 Abr 2017 às 01:20)

Rajadas de vento fortes na Boavista.


----------



## cookie (20 Abr 2017 às 06:50)

Vento moderado, roncos ao longe, 17 graus e HR a 27%.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (20 Abr 2017 às 07:12)

Bom dia, 

Depois da trovada de ontem, hoje tudo mais calmo, sigo  com 14.4 ºc , e vento moderado com rajadas de E.

Deixo mais uma foto da fantástica noite de ontem:


----------



## Stinger (20 Abr 2017 às 08:26)

Para sul nota se um certo desenvolvimento como ontem 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Abr 2017 às 08:36)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a madrugada foi bastante ventosa, o acumulado de ontem ficou nos *5,3mm* 

Deixo aqui o gráfico com os dados de vento da minha estação ( Rajada máxima de *71km/h* às 2:26h) :





Neste momento *13,7ºC* e *58%* de humidade com vento de ENE a *31km/h *


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2017 às 09:29)

Trovoada, ontem à noite, em Vila Nova de Gaia:


----------



## criz0r (20 Abr 2017 às 10:20)

Só tenho a dizer uma coisa, fotos absolutamente fantásticas! Obrigado a todos pela partilha


----------



## Stinger (20 Abr 2017 às 12:06)

Eu so tenho pena de nao ter uma web ip para meter no topo do predio pois tenho uma vista previlegiada entre o vale da serra da pia por la fora ate a serra da freita , e nestes eventos parece que estas celulas ganham força

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## manchester (20 Abr 2017 às 12:42)

Boa tarde,

Deixo-vos o panorama do ceu ontem ao final do dia aqui por Matosinhos, mais tarde coloco algumas fotos da trovoada que se abateu ao final do dia de ontem


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Abr 2017 às 13:06)

Aqui fica uma animação do nascimento da célula de ontem, junto à costa de Aveiro.

Não se esqueçam de reportar o evento no meteoglobal


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2017 às 14:12)

Mais um vídeo, desta vez em Francelos, Vila Nova de Gaia:


----------



## cookie (20 Abr 2017 às 15:37)

por VC saiu o sol, mas tudo À volta está cinzento. o vento acalmou e está quente, embora não tanto como ontem. De momento 26 graus, 20% HR e as moscas andam tolinhas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Abr 2017 às 16:29)

Boas,

dia de céu encoberto por cá, mais fresco do que ontem.

Meia dúzia de raios que gravei ontem:


---------------------------

Offtopic:

E hoje está aqui um gajo aqui sossegado da vida quando do nada tem um C-130 a passar rente ao telhado.


Não sei se estava a tentar aterrar ou se foi apenas para o show:


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Abr 2017 às 20:00)

Boas,

Máxima de *24,2ºC* .

Deixo aqui um video que fiz com o telemóvel ontem pelas 19:40h , imensas gaivotas a vir do Sul para Norte ( Ver em HD ) :

E também mais uma foto que estava perdida 





Sigo com *23,5ºC*  e *42 %* de Humidade.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Abr 2017 às 20:24)

Boas.
Máxima hoje de *23,1º*
Ficam aqui os dados da minha estação de abril... Grande acumulado ahah!


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Abr 2017 às 23:20)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas.
> Máxima hoje de *23,1º*
> Ficam aqui os dados da minha estação de abril... Grande acumulado ahah!


Pelo menos ainda tens 2mm, há quem tenha 0.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Abr 2017 às 00:10)

Boa noite,

Atuais *19,7ºC* e vento fraco de Leste. Foto que tirei ontem ( dia 20 ) ao Pôr do sol :


----------



## Iceberg (21 Abr 2017 às 10:47)

Hoje o dia é marcado, mais uma vez, por vento moderado com rajadas de leste, reduzindo assim ainda mais os baixos níveis de humidade existentes e aumentando as consequências da polinização e seus efeitos na população.

A vigiar também as florestas que, lá mais para a tarde, serão infelizmente e mais uma vez palco de focos de incêndio.

Um bom dia para todos.


----------



## Paelagius (21 Abr 2017 às 12:40)

Bom dia,

Não tive oportunidade para poder estar presente e assistir ao espetáculo de trovoada no Porto. — estava de viagem na N2, que liga Chaves a Faro, sozinho, numa Vespa 50cc. Aproveito para congratular todos os que estiveram empenhados no seguimentos e partilha de imagens.



Ruipedroo disse:


> Offtopic:
> 
> E hoje está aqui um gajo aqui sossegado da vida quando do nada tem um C-130 a passar rente ao telhado.
> 
> ...



Ontem, entre as 14h30 e 15h00, quando eu estava parado com uma pequena avaria na Ponte Filipina, entre Perdigão Pequeno e Grande, também vi um Hercules C130 a voar a baixa altitude — equivalente à altura do viaduto da IC8 ali próximo. Pena não ter registado mas eu estava mais preocupado com a minha situação para sair daquele sítio e prosseguir a viagem até casa...


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2017 às 18:32)

Snifa disse:


> Duas fotos ( possíveis ) de há minutos:





Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui algumas fotos que consegui captar





Joaopaulo disse:


> Mais alguns relâmpagos que consegui captar





Joaopaulo disse:


> E outro registo de outra descarga elétrica





Snifa disse:


> Deixo mais uma foto da fantástica noite de ontem:





Joaopaulo disse:


> Atuais *19,7ºC* e vento fraco de Leste. Foto que tirei ontem ( dia 20 ) ao Pôr do sol :






(simplesmente fabulosas fotos!...)


----------



## jonas (21 Abr 2017 às 18:48)

Levantou-se agora ventania.


StormRic disse:


> (simplesmente fabulosas fotos!...)


Faco das vossas, as minhas palavras.


----------



## jonas (21 Abr 2017 às 22:03)

Boa noite,
Dia identico ao de ontem, mas um pouco mais quente...vento predominante de leste, mas variavel (por vezes).
16 graus agora.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Abr 2017 às 08:22)

Bom dia 17 °c e muito fumo ar

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Abr 2017 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

Está um ambiente de fumo completamente doentio, tinha uma janela aberta para arejar a casa, e agora cheira a fumo dentro de casa 

Mínima de *13.9ºc.* 

Neste momento 16.8 ºC , vento E 16 Km/h, muita bruma de fumo com cheiro intenso por toda a Cidade.


----------



## jonas (22 Abr 2017 às 09:20)

Bom dia,
O ambiente esta pesado, muito fumo
Estao 18 graus.
O vento levantou-se agora de leste.


----------



## qwerl (23 Abr 2017 às 13:44)

Boas

Dia agradável de céu pouco nublado, neste momento estão* 21,1ºC* e corre um vento fraco de Oeste
A mínima foi de *9,6ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Abr 2017 às 14:23)

Boa tarde.

Ui, está calor!
Mais um dia SECO e quente. Não se pode! 
Com o dia de hoje passo a ter *17 dias com máxima acima dos 20ºC* e (possivelmente será o *9º dia acima dos 25ºC* - já esteve nos 24,9ºC).
E continua a secura (e vai continuar...).
O céu está pouco nublado, com alguma nebulosidade alta dispersa, vendo-se os topos de algumas formações muito ao longe - trovoadas em desenvolvimento no interior?
O vento hoje sopra fraco, ao contrário dos dias anteriores em que tem soprado moderado com rajadas.

Continuação de "mau" tempo...e bom domingo 

*Tactual: 24,7ºC
Hr: 41%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Abr 2017 às 19:01)

Máxima de *26,7º*
Sigo agora com *21,6º*
Céu quase limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Abr 2017 às 19:35)

Afinal...não foi o 9º dia de *máxima* acima dos 25ºC - ficou-se pelos *24,9ºC*. A rotação lenta do vento de S\SO para O\OSO não permitiu subida da temperatura.
Mesmo assim a sensação é de tempo agradavelmente quente, primavera no seu melhor (pronto! É pena não chover...).
De resto não há mais nada de especial a relatar.

*Tactual: 20,6ºC
Hr: 43%*​


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Abr 2017 às 23:55)

Na sequência do último evento deixo mais duas fotos espetaculares. 
Amorosa, Viana do Castelo:
Porto:


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Abr 2017 às 13:53)

Boa tarde.
Hoje está menos quente, com a nebulosidade média-alta a fazer a sua aparição ao início da manhã, estando agora a névoa a filtrar um pouco a radiação solar, e o vento também a não permitir maior subida da temperatura.
Para já está agradável.
*A massa de ar polar que afecta a Europa começa agora a fazer sentir-se por cá *(PARECE UM TÍTULO DO CMtv!). 
Vamos ter normalização das temperaturas finalmente, pena é que a chuva não venha...

*Tactual: 23,0ºC
Hr: 53%*​


----------



## qwerl (24 Abr 2017 às 16:52)

Boa tarde

A mínima foi de *11,6ºC*. A entrada de nuvens baixas durante a noite não deixou a mínima descer mais.
Para já o sol vai brilhando e estão *18,4ºC*, mas vêem-se algumas nuvens baixas dispersas que por vezes tapam o sol, e a presença de vento fresco de Oeste e ar húmido não deixam subir mais a temperatura.


----------



## jonas (24 Abr 2017 às 21:54)

Boas,
Dia de sol com algumas nuvens altas.
Vento de O fraco a moderado.
Em suma, mais um dia deste quente Abril.
Pode ser que finalmente venha chuva la para o fim de semana.


----------



## Iceberg (26 Abr 2017 às 09:18)

Bom dia a todos, desde o litoral Norte.

Depois de dias e dias de tempo abafado e céu enevoado (poeiras, fumo e nuvens altas), hoje temos finalmente uma manhã bastante fresca (em comparação com dias anteriores) e um esplêndido céu azul, fruto do ar frio em altura.

Sabe bem sentir este ar fresco, que vem do Atlântico Norte. Há dias nevava ao nível do mar na Escócia.

Mas o tempo seco permanece, antevendo um mês de Abril recordista em falta de chuva.

Um bom resto de semana para todos, mais curta.


----------



## Iceberg (26 Abr 2017 às 13:46)

Tempo fresco, e agora também ventoso, o que torna o dia desconfortável.

Nuvens em aumento, mas sem grande relevância.

Mais nublado no interior transmontano. Será que chove por aquelas belas terras?


----------



## qwerl (26 Abr 2017 às 15:23)

Boas

Noite mais fresca com mínima de* 7,0ºC*
De manhã o vento moderado ajudava a uma sensação mais desagradável de temperatura

Neste momento já está menos vento e está mais agradável, muitas nuvens dispersas e estão *18,9ºC* e 52% de HR

Na praia da Aguda a nortada vai acelerando, rajada de 39,3km/h agora mesmo


----------



## cookie (26 Abr 2017 às 15:33)

depois de uns revigorantes dias pelo gerês, com temperaturas altas para o mês de abril, excepto na 3ª que esteve bastante mais frio e ainda caiu uma chuva miudinha, reporto novamente de VC.
manhã com céu pouco nublado, com algum vento e 12 graus às 8:00. estava frio comparativamente com os dias anteriores.

e deixo uma pergunta: como vai estar o fim de semana prolongado para a zona de viana do castelo? o ipma refere chuva (Aguaceiros) moderados para domingo e segunda. alguma zona não muito longe que escape à chuva no próximo fim de semana?


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Abr 2017 às 16:37)

Boas!
Mínima bem baixa, com* 4,8º*
Agora sigo com 15,1 depois de uma máxima de 16,4º


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2017 às 19:18)

Boas,

Mínima mais fresca, *8,9ºC* pelas 7h da manhã.

Tarde com céu nublado por nuvens altas, máxima de *17,9ºC*. Rajada máxima de* 53km/h.
*
Visível o mar bastante picado. Foto que tirei há minutos :





Neste momento *15,4ºC* com *37%* de Humidade e vento de Norte a* 29km/h*

Estação na Praia da Vagueira, registou um rajada de *65km/h *
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAVEIROA8#history


----------



## jonas (26 Abr 2017 às 20:32)

Vento moderado a forte agora ao final do dia.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Abr 2017 às 20:46)

jonas disse:


> Vento moderado a forte agora ao final do dia.



Confirma-se vento moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes
Sensação térmica baixa


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Abr 2017 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *7,9ºC* .

Neste momento vai aquecendo, *10,2ºC* e *42%* de humidade. Vento de Leste a *20km/h*. Foto que tirei há minutos, boa visibilidade para o mar:


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Abr 2017 às 11:27)

Bom Dia.
Mínima de* 4,6º*
Rajadas constantes próximas dos 40km\h acentuam o desconforto térmico...


----------



## qwerl (27 Abr 2017 às 13:54)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *8,1ºC*. O vento moderado a forte de leste acentua ainda mais o desconforto térmico, de manhã era um gelo  Já não estava habituado, noites tropicais, por onde andam?

Neste momento estão *16,0ºC* e mantém-se o vento moderado, ao sol está quente mas à sombra...


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Abr 2017 às 16:37)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com *17,8ºC* e apenas *22%* de humidade.

O vento mantém-se moderado de Nordeste.

Para o interior é visível uma negra coluna de fumo ...


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Abr 2017 às 23:01)

Boas,

Noite segue bastante agradável,  estão *15,1ºC* e o vento sopra de NE a *16km/h*

Os níveis de humidade desceram bastante nos últimos dias, com isso as acondiçoes de visibilidade tornam-se melhores, foto que tirei esta tarde para a Serra da Freita:


----------



## manchester (28 Abr 2017 às 01:34)

manchester disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Deixo-vos o panorama do ceu ontem ao final do dia aqui por Matosinhos, mais tarde coloco algumas fotos da trovoada que se abateu ao final do dia de ontem



Com atraso de 1 semana e aproveitando que o tempo tem estado sem grandes motivos para entusiasmos, deixo aqui as fotos prometidas que tirei no Parque da Cidade do Porto. 
A qualidade não é a melhor 1 vez que foi tirada com o telemóvel mas dá para ter 1 ideia do "festival de luz" que invadiu o final de tarde / noite na invicta 

Link directo do album:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/149642454@N05/albums/72157679895723734

Fica 1 exemplo do que podem ver no album:


----------



## jonas (28 Abr 2017 às 07:17)

Bom dia,
Dia de sol com algum vento de NE/E.
Tatual:7.8 graus.
Algum fumo a sul.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Abr 2017 às 10:18)

Bom dia.

Vento...Mais vento e ainda mais vento.
Esta para mim é a tónica desta semana, junto com a baixa humidade associada.
Bem queria fazer uma queimada das vides aqui de casa mas o vento não permite - mesmo com matas a quase 1 km de distância não me atrevo a iniciar a queimada. Ainda ontem observei vários focos de incêndio, prováveis queimadas, alguns progrediram para pequenos fogos em matas do concelho - hoje já vi um aqui perto...
Com isto as temperaturas lá caíram para valores normais para a época.
O céu hoje apresentou-se limpo, como ontem, ao contrário de anteontem, o qual esteve sempre muito nublado, mesmo a ameaçar chuva ao final da tarde\início da noite.
As noites tem sido frescas. Na 4ª feira com *Tmín* de *4,3ºC* e ontem *4,7ºC*.

*Tmín: 6,7ºC

Tatual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 33%
*​*


manchester disse:



			Link directo do album:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/149642454@N05/albums/72157679895723734

Clique para expandir...

*Excelente.
Esse dia foi muito bom no que toca a actividade eléctrica nas zonas entre Aveiro e o Grande porto.
Muita gente atenta...


----------



## criz0r (28 Abr 2017 às 11:39)

Bom dia, estarei a reportar a partir da cidade do Porto até 2feira. Por agora o sol vai brilhando e não fosse o vento moderado que se faz sentir, estaria um calor razoável. Vamos ver o que a frente de Domingo nos reserva. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (28 Abr 2017 às 12:55)

Bom dia,

Desde manhã bem cedo a HR está sempre abaixo de 20% e com algum vento de E

Temp. actual 17,8ºC
PA 1013 mbar


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Abr 2017 às 20:46)

Mais um dia de *máxima* abaixo dos 20ºC: *19,8ºC*.
A tarde manteve-se igual, com céu limpo e vento moderado - que agora acalmou. Finalmente! 

*Tactual: 13,7ºC
Hr: 26%*​
*Bom (excelente!) fim de semana prolongado para todos.*


----------



## criz0r (28 Abr 2017 às 22:07)

Boa noite, a manhã acordou com um vento bem fresco mas assim que o Sol apareceu o calor veio em força. O efeito cidade aqui no centro do Porto fez com que o calor disparasse pelas 13h. Entretanto fui dar uma volta até à bonita cidade da Póvoa de Varzim com o tempo naturalmente mais fresco e ventoso devido à proximidade do mar.

Por agora, tudo absolutamente tranquilo pela Invicta com céu limpo e vento a soprar fraco, a ver o que nos reservam os próximos dois dias.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Abr 2017 às 00:06)

Boa noite,

Mínima de *8,7ºC*. Mais uma madrugada ventosa, rajadas chegaram aos* 61 km/h *de ENE.

Deixo uma foto que tirei ao inicio da manhã com o navio de passageiros VIKING STAR em aproximação ao Porto de Leixões, também é visível o mar algo picado fruto da Lestada moderada :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Máxima foi de *18,8ºC*, agora céu limpo com *14,1ºC* e vento fraco de Leste.


Cheira a mato queimado..


----------



## AJCS (29 Abr 2017 às 07:23)

Bom dia,

O dia acordou assim:






Temp. actual 11,2ºC
HR 51%
PA 1010 mbar

Pode ser que surja trovoada no fim do dia !


----------



## criz0r (29 Abr 2017 às 15:09)

Bom dia, hoje está mais fresco que ontem e com a nebulosidade já a marcar presença a NW. Estou curioso para ver o que vai chover por aqui na proxima madrugada. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (29 Abr 2017 às 19:32)

Cenário a Oeste a partir do Palácio de Cristal,






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2017 às 20:28)

Para todos os desesperados pela chuva, aparentemente a frente vai chegar mais cedo (umas 6 horas?) do que o GFS previa.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Abr 2017 às 23:02)

Vento fraco/ moderado de S


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Abr 2017 às 23:51)

Boa noite,
Por aqui chove puxado a vento 

Vento moderado de SSW , rajada de *55km/h*


----------



## criz0r (30 Abr 2017 às 01:27)

Boa noite, vai chovendo fraco a moderado. Vento a soprar moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes. Que saudades deste cheiro a terra molhada.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (30 Abr 2017 às 02:45)

Boa noite

Por aqui chove intensamente puxada a bastante vento há um bom bocado, a sensação térmica é baixa

Já tinha saudades de uma noite assim, bem bom para dormir


----------



## cookie (30 Abr 2017 às 03:21)

A chover torrencialmente por cerveira.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Abr 2017 às 08:10)

Bom dia,

foi preciso esperar pelo último dia de Abril para ter chuva minimamente decente.

Por aqui *23.6 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada 

Neste momento vai pingando e está mais fresco com 9.7 ºc actuais.

O ISEP acumulou *24.4 mm*, a chuva foi forte pelas 04:06h com um rain rate máximo de *128.27 mm/h*,  o que é bastante significativo

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## cookie (30 Abr 2017 às 15:06)

Acabou de cair agora mesmo um aguaceiro moderado prolongado. O dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros fracos, vento fraco a moderado e frio.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Abr 2017 às 17:59)

Boa tarde, 

os aguaceiros vão-se sucedendo, neste momento cai mais um já com certa intensidade e puxado a vento 

Sigo com *27.4 mm* acumulados e 10.8 ºc actuais.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mai 2017 às 00:04)

Boa noite.

Por cá o *acumulado* deste domingo foi de *31,5 mm*, essencialmente durante a madrugada.
E o total do mês de abril, que parecia ficar nos 2 mm afinal subiu bastante num só dia.
*Foi uma excelente rega!* As terras agradecem...

De resto, tempo fresco e algum vento do quadrante SO, rodando para O e depois para N.


----------



## Stinger (25 Mai 2017 às 15:18)

Pingas grossas por aqui

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------

